# question on dog chewing electrical cord



## vjones91 (Feb 19, 2009)

My dog chewed thru a plugged in electrical cord tonight, it was enough to trip the breaker in the bedroom where it happened. He seems fine, actuing totally normal, and I have inspected his mouth and there does not seem to be any swelling or redness. Does anyone know what I should be looking for??? Needless to say that I have gone thru the bedroom and removed/moved all cords!!

Thanks


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Pay close attention to your dog as there is possibly internal problems with organs as a result of electric shock. Recheck whole house/garage/yard for potential hazards to your dog. Do this as the same as child proofing these areas : cleaners,sharps,oils,anti-freeze etc.
If it is close to a normal Vet visit time for shots/wellness check , I would go ahead and take dog in.

Best , oldhound


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

As an after thought , if this is an inside dog you may need to crate when you are gone to be on the safe side. If your dog is a chewer, it may be a good idea to get a few extra-tuff chew toys for distraction. One of my rescue dogs was a chewer and I had to remove all fire wood bc of extra sharp splintery type of wood used for fireplace. This was SA and as the dog matured it went away , and now prefers hickory nuts for chewing pleasure. Be vigilant and be safe..............

Let us know how your dog is when you get chance.

Good Luck , oldhound

Best , oldhound


----------



## vjones91 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips oldhounddog. Patrick does have his yearly appt with the vet in November, so I will make sure to mention it to them. He did have a bad spell of chewing shoes when I first got him, he was a rescue dog that was estimated to be three but the vet felt he was younger than that. I got him lots of chew toys, but he never showed any interest in them just shoes and the occassional sock. But he stopped that about 6 months ago and has not been chewing anything, until now. He is in doggie daycare during the day and only out at night when I am home with him. The incident happened while I was in the living room working and he had gone back to the bedroom. When I puppy-proofed the house to make sure no cords were out, I found an old lamp that was not plugged in, he had chewed that cord up into small pieces. I have no idea if it is just chewing or if he is missing something from his diet that electrical cords taste good?

Anyway, he seems to be doing fine, no difference in temperment or physical signs. I keep checking him for any sores around or in the mouth, but so far nothing. He is a beagle and seems to be able to find trouble with ease!!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like things are going to be just fine. I would not think anything was missing in diet if a quality kibble is used. Oh yes a Beag, I do know first hand about those sad eyes and chewing. I think the chewing thing can be corrected, perhaps something chew proof with your sent on it or other form of distraction. It is possible that some quality time and bonding will help...

Best , oldhound


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a 15mos old brittany who has always been a chewer and chewed two cords in the last month. One was connected to the computer, my husband had to build a wooden box type of thing to go over the cords in between the desk & wall. The other cord was my heating pad, darn her, $30 pad! Now, she has to be crated when I take a shower as this is when she chewed both. We have a toybox full of dog chew toys but the electrical cords seem to be "her thing".


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You may want to get covers for power cords. You can thread cords through pvc pipe or get covers specifically designed for cords. I would choose plastic or something hard.


----------

